# Looking for two players to joing Online/Face to face Multi-games group



## Thrawn1985 (Jul 19, 2021)

I run an TTRPG group that recently transitioned form in-person to online. We are looking for up to two people to join the group.  We are not opposed to face to face sessions or partial online sessions if some of us can get together. My name is Sean and the other person in the group, Richard, have been playing Tabletop RPGs together for over 20 years.  Myself and Richard both DM we take turns and are not opposed to someone else that wants to run as well that is in the group.  We are patient with new players and like to help people get involved and teach them how to play. We have played many many TTRPGS (our group is Role Play focused but believe me there is plenty of Combat we try to keep a good balance) and are open to trying some that we have not played before here is a list of the games we have ran before:

Dungeons and Dragons 2nd-5th edition
Shadow Run 3rd and 4th edition looking to get into/run 5th edition soon due to all the awesome tech upgrades that have happened since the games inception
Wheel of TIme
The White Wolf World (mostly Vampire, but werewolf and Hunters as well)
Roll Master
Dangerous Journeys 
Rifts 
Mutant Chronicles
Call of Cthulhu
Cyber punk

Our group runs on Saturday or Sunday and we run Long sessions usually a minimum of 8 hours but generally it is all day if it is Saturday we run until someone is too tired we usually start between 10-11Am PST and go until 10pm-12AM or beyond! we Usualy Have a session at lest every other weekend but would like to increase that to 2-3 times a Month and possible more when everyone is available.  We do have Tabletop simulator for combats normally, that is not required to play we can move your character for you if you do not have it or are unable to run it on your computer or device.  Depending on who responds to this and wants to join the group will dictate what game we would start (would be starting a new campaign most likely starting at level 1) it would be a group consensus.


----------



## SubrosaGames (Jun 21, 2022)

Wish you both were close to Vandalia IL??? I sure do miss the friendships of TT gaming with friends sitting around the table with pizza/FOOD and laughs. I tried online role-playing but it just didn't seem as fun for some reason. Even had the interactive video maps thingie we ran through discord screen sharing.


----------

